#ubuntu-africa 2016-01-18
<craigzim> Morning all
#ubuntu-africa 2016-01-19
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<Kilos> having connection probs today so will be in and out
<craigzim> Kilos: think we all are having irc connection issues
<Kilos> ai
<elacheche> https://www.reddit.com/r/networking/comments/41j04h/wifi_guest_access_you_gotta_touch_the_banana/
<Bilel_mk> hey everyone what's happens to freenode ???
<Kilos> why Bilel_mk
<Kilos> you mean the guys that part and join
<Bilel_mk> people i don't now join me on a msg
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> doesnt happen here
<elacheche> Bilel_mk, that's irc :) Are they spaming tou?
<elacheche> you*
<Kilos> hi elacheche
<Bilel_mk> Kilos elacheche , can pust plus 5 ligine hear ???
<elacheche> No problem to me.. If you do it just once
<Bilel_mk>  STAFF THINKS ITS 'UNETHICAL' FOR THE SERVER TO 'SEE' MESSAGES (true story) l0de benonsoftware Bilel_mk Exagone313 Culator|Away profess andrex dm Pleb cvvjf ygeLN sigkell Emi- xMopxShell xanadu_ cruxeternus puzzola themayor Hello71 jj- tim_s007 JZTech101 kash APLU ecks kPa_ radiofree PowerKiller ovf hc zarathushtra thomas KOD3N roscoe greyscale thomasross Tratos Tourist LostInWeb Guest4184____ bluezone EdSaperia uen Nem0 Zeluboba c
<Bilel_mk> larjon1 xenkey slic
<Bilel_mk> like that
<Bilel_mk> :(
<Kilos> we try not to we use a paste bin for that
<Bilel_mk> alright
<Kilos> then you just give the link to the paste
<elacheche> Bilel_mk, join #freenode and ask an OP about that!
<Bilel_mk> http://pastebin.com/hqRPC93h
<elacheche> That's a message pushed by the server admins, to some guys :/
<Bilel_mk> how many server they join me plus 5 times
<Bilel_mk> ?
<elacheche> ?
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> do the private message you?
<Kilos> or is it on your own channel
<Bilel_mk> not in a private msg ! they join me in a msg  with others like you see in pastebin
<Kilos> you can join #freenode and ask staff for help and or advice
<Bilel_mk> they speek between ich other ! that's a spam happenig or what !!! :(
<Kilos> i have never seen anything like that
<Kilos> but i only use ubuntu channels
<Bilel_mk> me too i join them just to hide my ip !
<Kilos> you can ask staff on #freenode for a cloak
<Kilos> then your ip is hidden
<Kilos> you get an @unaffiliated address
<Bilel_mk> yes that's it a cloack done they give a cloack from a long time ago
<Bilel_mk> :)
<Kilos> oh yes i see you have one
<Kilos> if you do lots of ubuntu work you can get one like elacheche
<elacheche> :)
<Bilel_mk> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.... oh yeah i see his cloack differnet
<Bilel_mk> i want to but i do not from where i started
<Kilos> you can get one after becoming an official ubuntu member
<Kilos> qa
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> where the bot went
<Kilos> QA wb
<QA> Thank you so much Kilos my good friend
<Kilos> QA google how to become an ubuntu member
<QA> Kilos: "Membership - Ubuntu Wiki" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership :: "Membership/NewMember - Ubuntu Wiki" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember :: "Membership/Boards - Ubuntu Wiki" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/Boards :: "ContributeToUbuntu - Ubuntu Wiki" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu :: "community - How to get Ubuntu membership? - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/16403/how-to-get-ubunt…
<Kilos> QA google community - How to get Ubuntu membership
<QA> Kilos: "Membership - Ubuntu Wiki" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership :: "Membership/Boards - Ubuntu Wiki" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/Boards :: "Ubuntu Fridge | Certificates For Ubuntu Members" http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/06/14/certificates-for-ubuntu-members/ :: "Membership/NewMember - Ubuntu Wiki" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember :: "community - How to get Ubuntu membership? - Ask Ubuntu" http://askub…
<Bilel_mk> Kilos, sorry for askingbut  how many bot's you have ? how you make one  ? can i make one ???
<Kilos> there is the same bot in the ubuntu repos
<Kilos> called ibid
<Kilos> you can make your own yes
<Bilel_mk> good
<Kilos> but i think ibid only works up to ubuntu 12.04
<Kilos> needs some python work to make it caompatible with later versions
<Kilos> compatible
<Bilel_mk> i have ubuntu 15.10
<Kilos> i stopped trying when i moved to 14.04
<Kilos>   now qa runs on another server on 12.04 i think
<Kilos> the guys that do the support for ibid have moved all over the world and dont have time anymore
<Bilel_mk> Na3il make his one and he called it  Query
<Bilel_mk> i think
<Kilos> you can feel free to use QA in pm mode to get used to it
<Bilel_mk> okay :)
<Kilos> i like ibid because i understand them and they are programmed to do irc meetings
<Kilos> you can get the code and see how it was built
<Bilel_mk> alright ! i will try it ;)
<Kilos> just type in qa help
<Kilos> oh in pm just type in help
<Kilos> hi Private_User
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<Kilos> Bilel_mk have you joined us on https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> and join the mailing list from there as well
<Bilel_mk> okay i will do it now
<Bilel_mk> Done! i join it
<Kilos> good
<Bilel_mk> :)
<Kilos> and you can add yourself here
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams
<Kilos> im getting mixewd up with all the stuff now
<Kilos> mixed
<Bilel_mk> hhh... that's alright
<Bilel_mk> :)
<qwebirc40307> hey
<Bilel_mk> hey qwebirc40307 !
<Kilos> hi qwebirc40307
<Kilos> you here from our site i see
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-africa
<qwebirc40307> yes ! you got me ! Sory that's just me Bilel_mk :) Sorry ! hihihihihihih..... i just try it it's my fiurst time i log from a website
<Bilel_mk> sory Kilos
<Bilel_mk> :)
<Bilel_mk> hhihihihi
<Bilel_mk> ..
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> no problem
<Bilel_mk> :)
<Kilos> you must spread the word so more peeps join us
<Bilel_mk> okay ! sure
<Bilel_mk> okay
<Kilos> thyere Bilel_mk approved
<Kilos> welcome on board
<Bilel_mk> thank you ! Kilos i hope i can help !
<Kilos> i have forgotten where you are
<Kilos> blame it on old age not stupidity
<Kilos> hi Na3iL
<Na3iL> hey Kilos
<Na3iL> hows u
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Na3iL> am fine ty :D
<Kilos> :D
<Bilel_mk> hey Na3iL
<Kilos> Bilel_mk when you are bored you can start your wiki page
<Na3iL> Hey Bilel_mk glad to see you here
<Kilos> Na3iL give the link to yours please so he has an idea
<Na3iL> sure :D
<Na3iL> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Na3iL
<Bilel_mk> Kilos, sory i dont indrusted my wiki page okay i will ask Na3iL
<Bilel_mk> ah! i must introduce my self hmmm...
<Na3iL> Yep Bilel_mk
<Bilel_mk> alright
<Neo31> hi Kilos
<Neo31> how r u doing
#ubuntu-africa 2016-01-20
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<craigzim> morning Kilos
<Bilel_mk> Good Morning Every one !
<Kilos> hi Bilel_mk
<Bilel_mk> HOW ARE YOU kILOS
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Bilel_mk> Perfect !
<Kilos> elacheche you home yet?
<Na3iL> Hey Africa
<Kilos> hi Na3iL
<Na3iL> Hello Kilos how are you doing?
<Kilos> chesedo do you still have an old agenda
<Kilos> im good ty Na3iL and you
<Kilos> just about  ready to sleep
<Na3iL> good as well, I am searching for something to contribute/help x)
<Kilos> waiting for elacheche to get home
<Kilos> whew you only need serious help
<Kilos> whats the prob?
<Na3iL> Nothing, u didn't understand me right! :p
<Kilos> oh sorry
<chesedo> Kilos: almost forgot... Will use aug's?
<Kilos> cool chesedo
<Kilos> Na3iL think of something to add to the agenda for next weeks meeting
<Na3iL> yep that's sure
<Kilos> and nag the tunisians to all adjust their work loads to attend
<Na3iL> I will indeed
<Kilos> and if you like you can mail the list so all the peeps in africa can get woken up
<Kilos> only you replied to my mail
<Kilos> peeps arent even looking at their mails anymore
<Kilos> elacheche ping
<Na3iL> Okat
<Na3iL> s/okat/okay
<Kilos> lol
<chesedo> Kilos: emails are like short notes... one does not reply :P
<Kilos> oh
<chesedo> anyway page created - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams/Meetings/20160127
<chesedo> am not to sure about some items, so added three questions marks (???) to them...
<chesedo> you available to help sort them tomorrow?
<Kilos> you know how to edit the topic bar
<chesedo> nope
<Kilos> yes ill be here
<Kilos> ok let me try again
<chesedo> QA: edit topic
<QA> chesedo: Huh?
<Na3iL>  /topic your msg
<chesedo> QA: topic
<QA> chesedo: Excuse me?
<Kilos> i did it last week but already forgotten
<Na3iL> Kilos, You need to be op in the channel /cs op #name_of_channel Nickname
<Na3iL> after that you type /topic your_new_topic
<Kilos> oh yes
<Kilos> QA shorten https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams/Meetings/20160127
<QA> Kilos: That reduces to: http://is.gd/i0QrUs
<Kilos> /topic
<Kilos> Welcome to #ubuntu-africa | Website: http://ubuntu-africa.info |
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams |
<Kilos> Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Next meeting: Wed, 25 November 2015
<Kilos> 18:30 GMT Agenda: http://is.gd/i0QrUs
<Kilos> that didnt work
<Kilos> ai!
<Na3iL> All in the same line
<Kilos> it was
<Na3iL> Really! that's weird
<Kilos> i used the gui last time i think
<Na3iL> Oh! yes you can use the gui also, it's much better easy the cli one
<Kilos> and just did an edit of date etc
<Na3iL> You are running hexchat Kilos , if yes, you will find the topic bar above
<Kilos> konversation
<Kilos> topic bar above as well
<Na3iL> You can edit it then?
<Kilos> yes but i have to find where to get it open to edit
<Na3iL> Oh! wait
<Kilos> ah
<Na3iL>  /topic #ubuntu-africa your_topic
<Na3iL> Try that one
* Kilos changed the topic of #ubuntu-africa to: Welcome to #ubuntu-africa | Website: http://ubuntu-africa.info | https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Next meeting: Wed, 27 Jan 2016 18:30 GMT Agenda: http://is.gd/i0QrUs
<Kilos> there we go
<Na3iL> cool :D
<Kilos> i have to right click on topic bar and choose channel settings
<Na3iL> good :D I always prefer the cli method :D
<Kilos> i will have forgotten by nest change again
<Na3iL> Then, /cs deop #ubuntu-africa Kilos
<Kilos> it tells me im not registered
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> whew
<Na3iL> haha :D
<Kilos> i just need to op and deop #ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> no nick needed
<Na3iL> got it :D
<Na3iL> QA, coffee please
<QA> Na3iL: There isn't a pot on
<Na3iL> QA, please coffee
<QA> Na3iL: Sorry...
<Na3iL> :( I hate you QA
<Kilos> just do QA coffee on
<Kilos> then everyone else does the coffee please
<Kilos> QA coffee on
 * QA washes some mugs
<Kilos> Na3iL ^^
<Na3iL> ah :D
<Na3iL> I am stupid sometimes :P
<Na3iL> QA, coffee on
<QA> Na3iL: There's already a pot on. If you ask nicely, maybe you can have a cup
<Kilos> hehe
<Na3iL> lol xD
<Kilos> i already told her to put it on
<Kilos> hi nizarus
<Kilos> meeting here on the 27th
<nizarus> hi Kilos & all
<Kilos> feel free to add items to the agenda everyone
<Kilos> chesedo i edited the agenda a bit
<Na3iL> hey nizarus
<Kilos> ongolaboy must give feedback on his repo thing
<Kilos> elacheche ping
<Kilos> Na3iL fone him and say im falling asleep here
<Kilos> and a new applicant is still waiting
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> QA ty
<QA> Only a pleasure Kilos
<Na3iL> I think I don't have his number wait I will see
<Kilos> oh my
<Na3iL> I don't have Kilos
<Kilos> oh my goodness
<Kilos> i hope he hasnt forgotten
<Kilos> ty for looking
<Na3iL> it's nothing
<Kilos> one never knows whats happening in todays rush rush world
<Na3iL> the application is for Ubuntu membership?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> at 2 pm already
<Kilos> poor guy still waiting for us to finish voting
<nizarus> ping him on twitter :)
<Kilos> i dont have him on titter
<Kilos> i dont use twitter much
<Na3iL> I will ping him on twitter, thanks nizarus
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> im not a twitter or facebook fan
<Kilos> hi zipper meeting here on the 27th hey
<Kilos> get more of your guys to join
<zipper> Kilos: We have a meeting here?
<Kilos> yes here on the 27th
<Kilos> all of africa attend if they remember
<Kilos> see if you have something to add to the agenda on http://is.gd/i0QrUs
<Kilos> at 20.30 africa time
<Kilos> CAT i gthink it is
<Kilos> s/gthink/think
<zipper> Africa time?
<zipper> Say that in UTC +/-
<zipper> Kilos: ^
<Kilos> UTC +2
<zipper> Oh nice
<Kilos> les have all uuntu users pulled from your lug to here ok?
<Kilos> lets
<Kilos> whew im falling asleep here
<Kilos> no reply yet Na3iL ?
<Na3iL> no reply Kilos  :(
<Kilos> oh my. i hope he is ok
<Na3iL> I hope so
<Kilos> him and neo31 were my first contacts in africa
<Kilos> 'other than the za peeps of course
<Na3iL> really! :D that's awesome
<Kilos> hi elacheche wb
<Kilos> you ok
<Kilos> oh my
<Na3iL> :D
<Kilos> hes on his fone too i think
<Kilos> elacheche_anis you here lad??
<elacheche_anis> hey!
<Kilos> sleep well africa
#ubuntu-africa 2016-01-21
<zipper> Hey I notified the nairobi homies https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/nairobi-gnu/I61flg2WCiw
<chesedo> hi zipper, you may have to repeat that once Kilos has joined
<zipper> chesedo: You're the chair.
<zipper> Hello
<zipper> Nice to "meet" you.
<chesedo> nice to meet you too. pro will be chair if i have it correct
 * chesedo sees Kilos edited me to chair ?:)
<elacheche> o/
<elacheche> https://opensource.com/life/16/1/how-contribute-open-source-without-writing-single-line-code
<chesedo> Kilos: I see you have the next africa meeting for Feb. thought we will have one every quarter?
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> didnt think of that ty ill change it
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<chesedo> and why am i the chair?
<Kilos> you were the last one werent you?
<chesedo> nope pro does the africa one...
<chesedo> we might swope sometime in future
<Kilos> ok ok ill sort that too
<Kilos> lets hear what he says , he has been scarce lately
<Kilos> you the only other proficient chair that knows how to use ibid
<chesedo> there is also fly
<chesedo> ...that i know of...
<chesedo> think elach also wants a swing at it sometime - if memory is correct
<chesedo> elacheche: did you mention about trying to chair once?
<elacheche> chesedo, I never did :p
<elacheche> I don't know how to use QA :p
<elacheche> Kilos, https://opensource.com/life/16/1/how-contribute-open-source-without-writing-single-line-code
<Kilos> and fly way too busy till july
<Kilos> hi elacheche
<Kilos> next time quorum of 4 is enough hey
<chesedo> oh, can't quite remember who it was then
<Kilos> lol chesedo it was you
<Kilos> oh and
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> whatever happened to him
<Kilos> nuvolari
<Kilos> but he is also overloaded lately
<chesedo> no no, one of the africa peeps did mention trying :)
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> oh maybe na3il
<chesedo> that rings a bell
<chesedo> i mentioned doing the africa if swaping with pro for za's sometimes - doing both will be a bit of work
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> connection stuck on edge
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> need to fight modem and sim again
<Kilos> wbb
<Bilel_mk> Hello! everyone can someone help me with my script ajax i want to count the time spent by  visitor on my website  http://pastebin.com/Mnwx7m94 ! and i am i'm sorry for bother
<elacheche> Neo31, should be a ajax ninja :)
<elacheche> Or try to ping Salah on #drupal-tunisia
<Neo31> hi Bilel_mk
<Neo31> I will see if salah can help with that
<Bilel_mk> Hi Neo31
<Neo31> did u try to see if u can find some open source library or projet that already does that ?
<Neo31> https://www.google.com/search?q=ajax+time+spent+on+site&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<Bilel_mk> oui but just syntaxe not a full working example
<elacheche> Yo Neo31 ! Wine 7yétik yé wildi! :p
<Neo31> 5edma w fada w chwaya machekil personnel
<Neo31> ama mizilt netnafass
<elacheche> Labess labes :) That's life dude :) You should get used to it :)
<Neo31> hmd
<Neo31> it's just that sometimes i want a little break
<Neo31> or i want to go back to my first years of student life
<Neo31> where the worst thing that could happen is preparing for one or two weeks for exams
<Neo31> anyway hmd
<elacheche> :D
<Neo31> how r u doing?
<Neo31> and how is luna?
<elacheche> I'm good :) 5edma w fada w mramma :D
<elacheche> Luna is OK too :)
<Bilel_mk> Neo31, your link was very helpful i will try to implement something like http://www.metamorphosite.com/time-site-javascript-send-synchronous-request-php
<Bilel_mk> thank you
<Neo31> Bilel_mk, this looks promising
<Neo31> http://www.metamorphosite.com/time-site-javascript-send-synchronous-request-php
<Neo31> good u got the same link
<Neo31> haha
<Neo31> good luck with that
<Bilel_mk> okay thank you :)
<chesedo> Kilos: on the agenda, are we still looking for missing locos?
<craigzim> chesedo: hello,looking at the agenda id does say to find them.
<craigzim> it
<chesedo> craigzim: yes, it says 'help to find..."
<chesedo> but i do not know if it should still be on...
<Na3iL> Yes chesedo there's 2 LoCo missing
<Kilos> yip
<chesedo> oky
<Kilos> i think they basically got absorbed by the lugs
 * chesedo wbb soon to sort the other agenda items
<Kilos> so it means finding those lugs and getting them to join us
<Kilos> most lugs think we are ubuntu specific
<Kilos> they need reminding that all linux users are welcome
<Na3iL> That's what we need to talk about the next meeting
<Kilos> ok add it please
<Kilos> the agenda atm is just the old one so can be changed
<Kilos> ongolaBoy ping
<Na3iL> I will in minute Kilos
<Kilos> no rush lad
<Na3iL> btw, Kilos I want to be from the Ubuntu board member
<Kilos> if you still have the links for the africa locos you can add that so peeps can see
<Na3iL> should I wait till they announce new recuirments?
<Kilos> yes
<Na3iL> okay
<Kilos> when others expire then there can be new nominations
<Na3iL> I see
<Kilos> that will be soon it think there are two expiring
<Na3iL> cool, so I will apply asap
<Kilos> ask elacheche he should remember there was a mail recently i think
<Kilos> yes
<Na3iL> :D
<Kilos> or maybe im wrong and there were 2 new ones recently
<Kilos> too much for my head to remember
<Na3iL> It is okay I will be here whenever there's a chance to be a part of UBM
<elacheche> o/
<elacheche> how can I help
<Kilos> o/
<ongolaBoy> Kilos: hi
<Kilos> hi ongolaBoy hope all is well there
<Na3iL> hey elacheche ongolaBoy
<Kilos> we will have a meeting on the 27th
<ongolaBoy> doing my best . i read a mail about that some days ago
<Kilos> lets see if we can work out a way to make things better for linux users
<Kilos> at least you read your mail
<Kilos> many peeps dont even do that anymore
<Na3iL> elacheche, I asked Kilos about how to be a part of the Ubuntu Board Member
 * elacheche is afk.. sorry :/
<elacheche> Na3iL, will have a call for nomination soon
<elacheche> I'll share the news on utn ml :D
<elacheche> ;)
<elacheche> Otherwise.. ther is already a call for nomination fr the irc council
<Na3iL> Cool :D I will see it now
<Na3iL> take care we talk soon
<chesedo> Kilos-: i'll then make that item "Help find missing/tired LoCo's and active LUGs in Africa"
<Kilos-> haha you echoing
<chesedo> more like not checking
<Kilos-> not serios , then everyone can see we are busy
<chesedo> is the mirror review still active?
<chesedo> Kilos-: ^
<Kilos-> i have 5 ubuntu channels open and have to check carefully or i say wrong things in wrong channels and then the whole world can laugh at me
<Kilos-> with ongolaBoy
<Kilos-> he can give feedback now or at the meeting
<Kilos-> idea!
<Kilos-> we have this meeting and then one every 3 months
<Kilos-> mirror review was with ongolaBoy wasnt it
<chesedo> yes with ongolaBoy
<Kilos-> let me go see agenda
<chesedo> so next meeting will be 20th April
<Kilos-> yip and doing that we skip the festive season
<Kilos-> that can also be debated at the meeting if you like
<chesedo> yea think so... will do
<chesedo> will inetpro be able to chair?
 * chesedo now just needs that and the mirror sorted
<chesedo> sorry forgot...
<chesedo> will sort mirror in the meeting
<Kilos-> inetpro ping
<Kilos-> he will only be here after 8.30 i think
<Kilos-> home time and family time
<chesedo> oky, will edit the other issues for now
<Kilos-> ty
 * chesedo now just having login issues
<Kilos-> on the wiki?
<chesedo> yip, but got in now
<Kilos-> weird how it does that sometimes
<Kilos-> also overloaded
<chesedo> Kilos-:  edit is up, will you just check it pls
<Kilos-> ok
<Na3iL> Bilel_mk, Did I told you that there will be a meeting here  on the 27th
<Bilel_mk> nop !
<inetpro> hi everyone
<Kilos-> thats good ty chesedo
<chesedo> np Kilos-
<Kilos-> hi inetpro
<inetpro> so who else was volunteering to chair the meeting?
<Kilos> you
<inetpro> ai!
<Na3iL> Bilel_mk, There you know now about it :P
<chesedo> no no...
<Kilos> and im sure Na3iL will like to learn how to use QA
 * chesedo is pretty sure he remembered some others too
<Na3iL> This is the agenda for the meeting feel free to add anything http://is.gd/i0QrUs
<Na3iL> Kilos, sure :D
<Kilos> there you go inetpro you can train him
<Kilos> Na3iL keep record of the commands
<Na3iL> I am ready
<inetpro> ah, I see chesedo is ready to do it, great! :-)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> skelm
<chesedo> Na3iL: are you the obsorve and learn type or jump and swim type?
<chesedo> inetpro: Kilos put me on it mistakenly
<Na3iL> hahaha yep chesedo
<chesedo> s/obsorve/observe/
<Kilos> Na3iL its just learning the bot commands
<Na3iL> the 1st one chesedo
<chesedo> QA: help meeting
<QA> chesedo: Take minutes of an IRC Meeting. You can use it like this:
<QA>   (start | end) meeting [about <title>]
<QA>   I am <True Name>
<QA>   topic <topic>
<QA>   (agreed | idea | accepted | rejected) <statement>
<QA>   minutes so far
<QA>   meeting title is <title>
<inetpro> chesedo: have you been around on other meetings?
 * inetpro can't remember the nick
<Kilos> ya man
<Kilos> its pietie
<chesedo> inetpro: i piet
<inetpro> ahh, cool
 * chesedo rofl
<inetpro> chesedo: you have the permissions?
<chesedo> inetpro: nope
<chesedo> Na3iL: we can help and give you a meeting template tomorrow if you feel up to it?
<inetpro> hmm.. hang on, please wait while I search in my memory for those commands
<Na3iL> sure chesedo
<Kilos> grant
<chesedo> see inetpro, we can train him tomorrow ^
<Kilos> trigger word in old memory
<inetpro> QA: permissions for chesedo
<QA> inetpro: Permissions: +chairmeeting
<inetpro> chesedo: ^^
<chesedo> inetpro: what should i do exactly?
<inetpro> now you have the permissions to start a meeting
<chesedo> Great, will you also give Na3il for training?
 * chesedo wwb
<Na3iL> I am familiar with MeetBot the plugin of suppybot
<Na3iL> is it the same inetpro
<inetpro> nope
<Na3iL> ah, I see
<Na3iL> btw u made it from the scratch using python?
<inetpro> no, no
 * inetpro is just a user of many open source softwares
<Na3iL> okay
<inetpro> wish I had money to pay to all those developers
<Na3iL> haha you have a thing that's more powerful than $$
<Na3iL> it is the community ;)
<inetpro> exactly
<Kilos> Na3iL chesedo you can test the bot on ##kilos
<Kilos> some of the za members wrote it from scratch Na3iL
<Kilos> now they in silicon valley
<Na3iL> that's cool Kilos I want meet them
<Na3iL> I've 4 years developing using python, and it's very painfull to code a bot from the scratch
<Kilos> maybe one will do some work there by you guys one day
<Kilos> he is flying all over the world working
<Kilos> Na3iL didnt i tell you the bot is ibid in the ubuntu repos
<Na3iL> wonderful!
<Kilos> it needs work to get it upgraded to systems after 12.04
<Na3iL> we will indeed
<Kilos> some issues with something in later releases
<Kilos> you can get the code in the repos
<Na3iL> is there any log for the bugs/issues?
<Kilos> there were yes
<Kilos> ill leave a message for the last aintainer
<Na3iL> okay
<Kilos> maintainer
<Kilos> he will be happy
<Kilos> hasnt got time anymore
<Kilos> there is actually an ibid channel on atrium
<Kilos> dont know if its alive anymore even
<Kilos> inetpro ?
<inetpro> Kilos: https://launchpad.net/ibid
<Na3iL> brb
#ubuntu-africa 2016-01-22
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<craigbrash> Hello all
<Kilos> hi craigbrash
<craigbrash> need rain badly
<Kilos> yes, we have had some but too late for summer crops
<Kilos> and all major dams at 50% and less
<Kilos> and cattle dying in their thousands
<craigbrash> dont know the dams here conditions
<craigbrash> same here
<Kilos> tough year ahead for everyone
<Kilos> and 3 or 4 tough years for farmers
<Kilos> those that can recover from debt that is
<Bilel_mk> hello everyone can someone help wen i put my script ajax and my script jquery in a same the script ajax does not work  but wen i put every one  alone it work???   http://pastebin.com/9pE9KPr9
<Bilel_mk> hello everyone can someone help wen i put my script ajax and my script jquery in a same the same page .js script ajax does not work  but wen i put every one  alone it work???   http://pastebin.com/9pE9KPr9
<Private_User> spotty_: Friday night or actually Saturday morning, weekend baby :)
<spotty_> heya
<Private_User> spotty_: heya?
<spotty_> hoezit
<Private_User> spotty_: party time
<spotty_> "OH YEAH!!! ┏(-_-)┛┗(-_-﻿ )┓┗(-_-)┛┏(-_-)┓PARTY TIME!!!"
#ubuntu-africa 2016-01-23
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<Bilel_mk> hi Kilos ! Hey everyone I hope you are all well.
<elacheche> o/
<Kilos> o/
<Kilos> hi Bilel_mk elacheche
<Kilos> all good here ty and there?
<Bilel_mk> :) perfect thank god !
#ubuntu-africa 2016-01-24
<arts> Sup!
<Kilos> welcome to africa
<arts> :)
<Kilos> we have guys from all except 2 locos in africa
<Kilos> but most are too busy to be on irc all the time
<arts> LOL
<Na3iL> welcome arts :D
<arts> Thank you! :)
<Na3iL> :D  Kick off your shoes, put some slippers on and relax
<arts> done and done! hahaha
<Na3iL> hahaha :D
<Bilel_mk> Hey everyone I hope you are all well ! i am wonder if someone can help why wen i put a script ajax and a script jQuery in the same page . js the Script Ajax does not work  http://pastebin.com/EaQsE0rf
<Dro> hi
<Na3iL> hello Dro
<Dro> hi Na3iL :D
<Na3iL> how are you mate :D
<Dro> fine, u :D
<Na3iL> fine too thanks :D
#ubuntu-africa 2017-01-16
<theShirbiny> Morning everyone :D
<elacheche> Morning africa
<elacheche> theShirbiny: Do you have any recommanded & updated LPIC 101+102 preparation ressources? :D
<theShirbiny> elacheche, note really, link to the exam objectives?
<elacheche> http://www.lpi.org/our-certifications/exam-101-objectives
<elacheche> http://www.lpi.org/our-certifications/exam-102-objectives
<theShirbiny> the first one sounds a lot like rhcsa
<theShirbiny> if you managed to install arch or gentoo you'll do fine
<elacheche> Yeah, except it's a MCQ test x) not practicle one x)
<theShirbiny> really? first time i heard of it
<elacheche> for RHCSA you can read the docs inside the machine and mans x) in LPIC you should read you memory x)
<elacheche> Not sure, if I'm using it right, MCQ == Multiple Choice questionnary
<theShirbiny> yup, man is your friend in rh exams
<theShirbiny> questions*
<elacheche> yep x)
<elacheche> I find this on github https://jadi.gitbooks.io/lpic1/content/1011_determine_and_configure_hardware_settings.html
<theShirbiny> anything now to you?
<elacheche> I don't get the question
<theShirbiny> new*
<elacheche> Some details, also RPM things, I'm used to debs and apt x(
<elacheche> Some subjects I did before, but not that much to know them by heart
<theShirbiny> elacheche,  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php?title=Pacman/Rosetta&redirect=no
<elacheche> I should check this https://wiki.centos.org/PackageManagement/ x)
<theShirbiny> elacheche, you don't really have much to learn, I think you already know 90% of this
<elacheche> I hope that I'll pass then x)
#ubuntu-africa 2017-01-18
<elacheche> Hello Kilos & Africa
<elacheche> theShirbiny: I made some hacks to my code :) → https://github.com/elacheche/docker_check
<theShirbiny> elacheche, /j #linuxac
<Kilos> hi elacheche and africa'
<Kilos> hi theShirbiny
<theShirbiny> Hi Kilos :)
<elacheche> :)
#ubuntu-africa 2017-01-19
<theShirbiny> Morning everyone :)
<elacheche> Morning! :)
#ubuntu-africa 2018-01-18
<interserve> hello
<interserve> i have a problem when doing apt-get update on trusty 14.04.5
<interserve> all lines Failed to fetch
#ubuntu-africa 2018-01-21
<lvv> hoi
